# What song are you working on that you have never learned before ?



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I will start it off. I checked out a cover band friday night. They did a old police song , Message In A Bottle. Thought that looks simple enough. Got the CD out of the library looked at a You tube clip of the original band and how it was played proper and checked out someones lesson that sounded right. Not that easy to play it proper up to speed with the ADD 9 cords. Of course the cover band was not playing it the way the original was done . They were using mainly power cords.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's an interestingly worded question, because I've had to learn songs twice (years apart). I hate that.

Currently, nothing. Once I get settled in the new home, I'll be getting back into "I would Love To" by Steve Vai.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm working on "Cream" cause it's fun and I'd like to be able to add just a few of Prince's flourishes to it. As for the rest, it's just fantastic viewing. If nothing else I can probably do the Proud Mary intro chord. Even Prince hard to start somewhere!

[video]



[h:/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The organ part


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

My girls learned to sing this song at school from the Wreck It Ralph movie and figured it would be fun to learn it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm working on writing arrangements of classic rock tunes as surf band renditions. I'm keeping some of the solos intact, so I'm actually learning things like Paranoid and Don't Fear The Reaper!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bass lines for Breakdown (Tom Petty) - very easy. All Right Now (Free)- that's a pretty big leap for me to hit accurately repeatedly during the guitar solo.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've had this one on my list for some time now. There's quite a bit going on. I get frustrated, put it aside and then come back to it later. Now, I've got most of the tidbits but I haven't quite gotten them all to fit together yet. It's on a break right now...but next time I return to it I'll have it, I'm sure.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Merlin said:


> I'm working on writing arrangements of classic rock tunes as surf band renditions. I'm keeping some of the solos intact, so I'm actually learning things like Paranoid and Don't Fear The Reaper!


C'mon. You gotta let us hear some.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Bass lines for Breakdown (Tom Petty) - very easy. All Right Now (Free)- that's a pretty big leap for me to hit accurately repeatedly during the guitar solo.


Yeah, it sounds a bit tricky. I think I'd have to resort to using my fingers to keep pace. I forgot how much I like that song (I just gave it a listen).


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I started to play the guitar quite recently so everything I try to play is new..... 

The first song I settled to play is the doll who says no (in french: la poupée qui fait non) 

It's pretty much the first chords I learned, I am getting good at it now. Plays better on an acoustic IMHO. 






Here's the English version 








Then I went for la bamba. Repeats more than I tought. I am now slowly learning the solo (my first) 








And currently learning Johnny be Goode, I am getting up to speed with the intro. 







I am also trying to get valid variants of the star wars cantina, and the ghostbusters theme. These work great with the kids. 

Bear with me: I never actually learned to play, and don't spend that much time on the guitar, but I try to put up an average 10 minutes a day with it


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I had about 20 minutes to learn the leads for Comfortably Numb before an open mic last night. That was a challenge!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

Hotel California lead parts took me awhile.
I have to relearn it now.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

"Fame" by David Bowie. There's some really nice layered/buried funk licks and I've got to appreciate this song even more. At our last band practice, with two guitars, it was starting to come together.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Hotel California lead parts took me awhile.
> I have to relearn it now.


That song is the reason I started playing. I can fake it enough to get by, but I still haven't got it even close to 100 percent. Some day...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Hotel California lead parts took me awhile.
> I have to relearn it now.


That may be the next thing on my "to learn" list..... 

(thanks for bringing this up!)


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Hide & Seek by JJ Grey and MOFRO. Starts off with capo on VII in standard tuning. To me it didn't seem like it would work, being capoed so high, but it does.


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

The trooper by iron maiden. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Started to dabble in this oldie.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Burnin For You is one of my "work on it, get frustrated, put it aside for a couple months, work on it..." songs.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i didn't pick it. one of the people in my band wants to do it. not that it's a bad song, just not what i would pick.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Clapton's version of Hideaway.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here it goes..waiting for the lightning bolt from above....the lead to Stairway to...you know the one!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Now that I'm pretty much giving up electric I'm looking at learning songs for acoustic. Currently working on a nice acoustic arrangement for "Bad Company", done in DM with a dropped do so I can finger pick and keep a constant low D droning.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Finally got around to this one. The little pre-verse turn around thing (kind of the key musical phrase in the song) with alterations on the A caused me to avoid this for ages (I have it now, but I just gotta learn to get to it quickly from the E). I actually found a use for thumb fretting (learned for While My Guitar Gently Weeps recently) for the E, F#, A notes as the turnaround for the key lick in this one. The thumb is easier than releasing the chord shape and then trying to get back to it. The rest of the song with all the slightly off-beat rhythm, palm muting and partial chords transferring to full chords is kind of right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

With all the talks about STH I had to start looking at how it's played...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not sure who or what was suffering more of an identity crisis in that BOC video. Buck in his gold space suit or his guitar. Look it's an explorer, no it's a Flying V. Live the tune though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Josie by Steely Dan. Odd solo when you break it down but it works. Love the opening lick and chords.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm taking bits and pieces of Robert Johnson (and possibly other delta players) and putting the riffs together in a mashup .


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Johnny A-"Witchita Lineman". Johnny's chops and tone is just amazing.Hopefully I can get close to it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh Well.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I learned Interstate Love Song. I put hours and hours into it, mostly trying to find the right chords. There are several altered chords in it and finding an accurate chord chart was rough. After all that, we could just never get it to sound right at jam.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> I learned Interstate Love Song. I put hours and hours into it, mostly trying to find the right chords. There are several altered chords in it and finding an accurate chord chart was rough. After all that, we could just never get it to sound right at jam.


I use this if I'm looking for a chord that just doesn't sound quite right.

Guitar Chords


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I learned Interstate Love Song. I put hours and hours into it, mostly trying to find the right chords. There are several altered chords in it and finding an accurate chord chart was rough. After all that, we could just never get it to sound right at jam.


I've found that if you leave out the high note on those 4 chords, it works out much better for this tune - playing the three notes of the chord with gain will sound tighter and better as opposed to the full chords . The recording has quite a few layers and sounds huge and hard to replicate.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Dont think twice.... about trying to learn the fingerpicking to that song, frustrating to no end. I end up just grabbing a pick so I can play it up to speed and sing along.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Fingerpicking? You mean the intro/turnaround bit? I didn't find that part too hard, or at least an approximation of it. It's just an altered arpeggio over the E. I also worked out the intro lead bit which is basically just the vocal melody. It's the altered chords (#5s etc) that I had a hard time with. Literally, 95% of the chord charts I looked at were wrong.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Just added some songs to our list for this little weekly jam group I play with. Nothing too technical, they're all pretty straightforward, but I love learning new material...or having a reason to have to learn new material. I've got way to many songs on my "get around to learning it" list. It's nice to scratch a couple off every now and then. Surprisingly, I looked at all these this morning and went through 'em once and had no trouble figuring them out. If only ALL the new material I learn came so easily...sigh.

Miss You - Rolling Stones (A good excuse to work on side slipping).

Glory Days - Springsteen

Day By Day - Doug And The Slugs (I like the palm muted flanged sound in this one).

The Weight - The Band (Fumbled through this in several jam situations but never really sat down and learned it).

Good Times Roll - The Cars


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

keto said:


> Oh Well.


The first version I ever heard of Oh Well was by Detroit band the Rockets. 
Rattlesnake Shake is another great tune off the same FMac album.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"Sergeant Politeness" by Failure. One part I can't quite get, the rest I'm feeling pretty good about.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm having loads of fun using DADGAD and trying to learn Tull's Salamander. 

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Acoustic version of Ramble On by Zep (as I think it was originally by them). Using the Epi EJ200ce jumbo. It suits this song.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Victim Of Love - Eagles

I brought it up as a possible replacement for an Eagles song we scrapped. I doubt it'll make the cut but I couldn't help myself and have devoted most of this weeks practice time to it. It's been on my "get around to learning" list for a while. I just love the intro lead bits and the big, fat timed hits on the power chords.






Stay In The Light - Honeymoon Suite

This one'll probably never make the jam list. I just can't seem to play it fast enough WITH the the muted arpeggios and pull it all together...repeatedly. Playing fast AND precise never seemed to merge for me. I've been listening to it on the radio a lot lately and really love that muted arpeggio though so...wtf. (Upon retrospect, I've noticed several songs lately on my practice list have had lots of these muted, flanged arpeggio sounds.)


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

New one for me this week...after much discussion about alternatives because there are a couple of facked up chords I'm struggling with to "play it right" instead of playing a dumbed down version. There's nothing I hate more than "almost" playing a song properly. I would rather just not play it than have it sound "almost but not quite right". I have most of it down (but not up to speed, especially on some of the changes) and I haven't even looked at the bridge yet. Baby steps... Mostly it's the weird E (024100) in the chorus that's giving me trouble, not so much playing it, but getting to it from the weird A (x0243x)...which I learned recently from the opening riff of Hurts So Good. The arpeggio bits in the verse I've "kinda" got down. I've got the shapes and the muting down but the actual picking pattern is eluding me. Fak...why couldn't we just play Walking On The Moon like I suggested? Oh no, but then the poor drummer would have to struggle with learning something new and different instead of me. Facking drummers...geez. (lol)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's a Police tune that I'd like to do someday.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I actually suggested that one (and a few other quirky ones, On Any Other Day, Next To You, Man In A Suitcase) as alternatives but had ZERO interest. Some people have no sense of adventure. I mean, it's not like we're a gigging band that has to consider the "get 'em up on the floor with something they know and have heard a zillion bar bands play" factor.

I'd be willing to pull this one together for the next "jam" we both attend if ya like.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

Sure thing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

We are having our first jam since June next week. We are trying to expand our set list so there are a lot of tunes to be gradually added. For next week we hope to have 4 new songs somewhat ready. 

Always on the Run. Looking forward to this tune. 

Mary had a Little Lamb. I won't play this solo note for note because I have a hard time remembering it. LOL. 

Oh Well. We will probably mash the Fleetwood Mac version and the Rocket together. Told my other guitar player that I want him to play the tambourine like KWS singer. 






But the one song I am not looking forward to doing is Mrs Robinson. Good song but I actually don't really play that 'style' (for lack of a better word). I know it will come together but until then.......


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

fretzel said:


> We are having our first jam since June next week. We are trying to expand our set list so there are a lot of tunes to be gradually added. For next week we hope to have 4 new songs somewhat ready.
> 
> Always on the Run. Looking forward to this tune.
> 
> ...


I saw KWS last summer opening for VH and it was a great show. Chris Layton hitting the skins was a bonus.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice. Did you watch the vid? Great singer. Some pretty intense tambourine. LOL


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Nice. Did you watch the vid? Great singer. Some pretty intense tambourine. LOL


yes, great clip


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's one I stole some licks from, but I'm going to revisit it and learn the solo in its entirety .


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Here's one I stole some licks from, but I'm going to revisit it and learn the solo in its entirety .


I never get tired of that clip. I think it opened up the non country guitar community (including me) to the chops of Vince Gill. Jerry Douglas is not too shabby either.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We're working on a couple of Montoya tunes. Needless to say the guitar work will be just " in the spirit of"


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Alex said:


> I never get tired of that clip. I think it opened up the non country guitar community (including me) to the chops of Vince Gill. Jerry Douglas is not too shabby either.


Jerry is a the dobro king


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I've wanted to learn this since I first heard it years ago. Got the first minute and a half pretty much down, still needs some work since the jazzyness is out of my normal comfort zone of rock/blues. The crazyness after the first chorus is gonna take some work, repeating theme with various endings but its a bugger. 
There's a decent tab on ultimate guitar if anyone wants to give it a shot.






And live, sooo good live


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm working on "Landslide" the Stevie/Lindsay finger picking version.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Two songs that I almost have completed. "Promise" by Pete Thorn (this young guy has it down pat - starts at 0:50). The ending part at around 2;10 is quite difficult. The other song is " In that Quiet Earth" performed by Steve Hackett (starts at 2:30).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> I never get tired of that clip. I think it opened up the non country guitar community (including me) to the chops of Vince Gill. Jerry Douglas is not too shabby either.


Yea, I agree. I'd read about him years ago, as Chet's sideman. He was a student of gear and technique but I was a rock snob with no youtube or country buddies. There are some smoking country pickers - and it's a whole different set of cliches you have to learn. Fun stuff, but I'll never be a proficient chicken picker, I just hack and fake were I can.


Me? I'm still working on the solo to Cinnamon Girl. There's one note I just can't figure out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally, Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze!
Carl Brown has a great lesson on this as well as an interpretation of jimi's vocals!
What an iconic and classic song!

The rest of Stairway to Heaven! That finger picking in the intro was hard for me but I finally got it.

Funny how I said that I didn't want to ever learn finger picking cuz I thought I didn't have the chops to be able to pull it off! Just a bit of patience and perseverance is what it takes! 

Sweet child of mine! Got the intro done!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yesterday we had a guest at our Sunday jam who convinced us to try some Stones songs in the proper open tunings. We played with open G and open E. It made a huge difference to the feel of the songs. We had been playing some Stones in standard tunings. I guess I'm going to be learning them in open tunings.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey anyone, everyone what the amp settings for Purple Haze? I want to get it as close to the way it should sound.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Being a huge fan of Rush for years. This morning I grabbed the guitar and played along Presto from the first to the last song, not trying to learn the parts, just following the chords and jamming in the instrumentals


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The girlfriend has got me working on some acoustic blues for her to work on her vocals. Currently we're working on Bonnie Raitt's Finest Lovin Man


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Watch this guitar cover of Purple Haze. Carl also transcribe the vocals for it as well. I love this!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's Jimi doing a live version of Purple Haze.






Educated guess as to what he is using on his amp settings? Distortion and Overdrive for sure but I don't know what else!

Any advice?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Here's Jimi doing a live version of Purple Haze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cranked Marshall, fuzz face, vox wah, and a univibe is the basis of all of Hendrix tone


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Cranked Marshall, fuzz face, vox wah, and a univibe is the basis of all of Hendrix tone



Don't have a fuzz pedal or a wah. What is a univibe? I have the cranked Marshall but that's it!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> Don't have a fuzz pedal or a wah. What is a univibe? I have the cranked Marshall but that's it!


You should make your own fuzz face. It's fun. 
Mine uses recycled transistors.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Don't have a fuzz pedal or a wah. What is a univibe? I have the cranked Marshall but that's it!


Univibe is a funky vibrato pedal. I don't have a wah yet either, but I've been meaning to get one. I won't use it often, but every now and then I get the urge to play Voodoo Child or White Room.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> You should make your own fuzz face. It's fun.
> Mine uses recycled transistors.


OMG I wouldn't even know where to start! I am capable of a lot of things but not building my own pedal. Treading into dangerous waters/unknown territory! I can solder though. I used to make fine gold and sterling jewelry and I have toot my own horn. My soldering skills are superb or so I have been told.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> OMG I wouldn't even know where to start! I am capable of a lot of things but not building my own pedal. Treading into dangerous waters/unknown territory! I can solder though. I used to make fine gold and sterling jewelry and I have toot my own horn. My soldering skills are superb or so I have been told.


If you can solder and follow instructions, then you can build a fuzz. It's not many components. 

Get a pre-made kit with enclosure, parts, pcb and follow instructions!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> If you can solder and follow instructions, then you can build a fuzz. It's not many components.
> 
> Get a pre-made kit with enclosure, parts, pcb and follow instructions!


Where would I even buy one of these kits?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Nothing fancy or complicated here but we're working on this one. Do you have ANY idea how hard it is to find a U2 song that isn't filled with tricky delay effects OR keys?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> Where would I even buy one of these kits?


Li'l Fuzz Kit


The Face Silicon - Fuzz kit, 17,50 €


Arbiter Fuzz Face Clone Kit


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> Li'l Fuzz Kit
> 
> 
> The Face Silicon - Fuzz kit, 17,50 €
> ...


Hey thx. I am very timid when it comes to stuff like this! I really should try this! Help?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am learning Jimi Hendrix purple haze! It's not easy to try and simulate the Jimi sound let alone play this!

Sweet child of mine! There are so many friggin parts to this particular song.

Learning the rest of Stairway to heaven!

Still trying to perfect the 2nd solo in knocking on heavens door!

This is a blast! Lots to learn but it's so much fun!

Plus I have songs that I still have to practice for rehearsal!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Next up is Sanitarium by Metallica or Tears in Heaven EC .

When you get a lot better on guitar your choices of songs becomes so expanded and sometimes overwhelming. Too much to choose from! 

If you listen to the lead lines in Sanitarium some of them are so melodic and beautiful!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bron Yr Aur

great tune and surprisingly basic considering how much _seems_ to be going on..


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Learning Sanitarium. I don't usually listen to lyrics but I certainly like these. The lyrics are universal depending on your perception of the word "sanitarium". The solos and stuff will be hard. That much I know but it's so worth the amount of practice that will be incurred trying to learn this.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

test


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey does anybody have any lessons they've found on YouTube for Going down by Freddy King! 

I know that pentatonic licks will work but what about passing tones etc? 

I can make up my own licks but I would rather have some killer licks to spice this up!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok just gotta say that I have always been a big fan of Jeff Beck's version of Going Down. And while I have long been aware of Freddie King I have never checked him out. Just listened to a couple of live versions of GD by King. Wow!!!! What a great player. Killer vibrato. 

Here's two licks from Robert's lessons that would work. 










There is also a good goin down jam track on YouTube.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

One more for you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I knew about the third lesson but not the first two. I have been looking up licks in the D minor. This is actually a 12 bar blues but really fast.


I love this song. This is a great example of it along with the ZZ boys!

This is just a killer song! I have to learn this!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you familiar with the Beck version? Great piano in the intro. 
Don't forget that the licks don't have to be in D. You can just transpose it. So if you learn some Pentatonic licks in G at the 3rd fret just move the form to the 10th fret.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Bron Yr Aur
> 
> great tune and surprisingly basic considering how much _seems_ to be going on..


finally... with pure relief from my unfortunate family who had to listen to this repeatedly til I got it _close_ to correct. The basements off limits - what am I supposed to do?

This will likely be the last time I play it due to the alternate tuning. I'm not good enough to avoid fret buzz and I left out all the repetition to make uploading quicker.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> finally... with pure relief from my unfortunate family who had to listen to this repeatedly til I got it _close_ to correct. The basements off limits - what am I supposed to do?
> 
> This will likely be the last time I play it due to the alternate tuning. I'm not good enough to avoid fret buzz and I left out all the repetition to make uploading quicker.



That was pure joy! Great job! Loved it. Pure and so sweet!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> finally... with pure relief from my unfortunate family who had to listen to this repeatedly til I got it _close_ to correct. The basements off limits - what am I supposed to do?
> 
> This will likely be the last time I play it due to the alternate tuning. I'm not good enough to avoid fret buzz and I left out all the repetition to make uploading quicker.


Good work, sounds good.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good. I was ready for Down by the Seaside to kick in.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> Are you familiar with the Beck version? Great piano in the intro.
> Don't forget that the licks don't have to be in D. You can just transpose it. So if you learn some Pentatonic licks in G at the 3rd fret just move the form to the 10th fret.


Already on it! lol


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Shanice - I love your smile. I think that was a hit when I was in diapers but it's still a great song, Winston Marsalis on the sax solo


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lola said:


> Going down by Freddy King!


In case you missed this in another thread, at 28m26s :
don't let me down


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Green Onions thanks to Steadfastly's mention of the song. It's amazing and a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2016)

I found a second jam band closer to home.
Guitar/vocals and a drummer (these gentlemen are talented).
I'm on bass.
Of the dozen or so songs that I learned for the audition, these ones stick out for me.
The first three, I enjoy playing.

Crazy thing called love - Queen
Stuck in the middle - Stealers Wheel
Pretty woman - Roy Orbison

These are not really hard, but there are few things that I still have to work out.

Unsound - Headstones. Getting the main lick flowing smoothly.
Spell on you - CCR. Remembering the different changes.
One headlight - Wallflowers. Getting my picking fingers flowing consistently.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I found a second jam band closer to home.
> Guitar/vocals and a drummer (these gentlemen are talented).
> I'm on bass.
> Of the dozen or so songs that I learned for the audition, these ones stick out for me.
> ...


I love these songs. These are really great to learn. It really helps if you love what you're playing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

11 Original songs by a Montreal Blues Artist who I'll have a chance to play with in our House Concert in February.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Just learned "That's Entertainment" by The Jam after hearing it for the first time in like 25 years while hanging out in a furniture store with my wife. 4 barre chords and you're good.
A pretty straight forward acoustic power pop tune but It's an old favorite.


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

A few months ago while noodling on my Epi Dot, I stumbled on the progression of After Mid Night, sort of delved into that tune every now and again. Ironic, its one of those tunes that had a catchy hook, but I really never cared for that song done during Mr Clapton's 70's material.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I hate myself for loving you by Joan Jett, Queen of rock n' roll. She really has empowered a lot of woman who are either guitar players or who want to be. I love her! Learning the solo was and is so much fun. It's a little tricky getting the timing right with hammer ons, slides and etc. It sounds utterly simple but to get it right is a challenge for me. I will nail it just like I did Stairway to Heaven, just not the solo. Maybe one day.

Actually I lied a bit. lol I did learn apart of this song about 2 years ago but not the solo, that's totally new to me but so much fun. Love it!

It's so much fun when you know the solo is coming up and then you catch a groove. You're surfing on top of a wave. Such an awesome and exciting high.
loving every minute of it <3

I have to say since I became absolutely obsessed over learning Stairway to heaven my playing has improved. What a demanding song. Mental gymnastics at the beginning but now, it's just second nature. I don't have to even think about it, just play it. 

Are we in Kansas Toto?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Rski said:


> A few months ago while noodling on my Epi Dot, I stumbled on the progression of After Mid Night, sort of delved into that tune every now and again. Ironic, its one of those tunes that had a catchy hook, but I really never cared for that song done during Mr Clapton's 70's material.



Maybe you would like JJ Cale's original better. Very laid back groove.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The 80s version of After Midnight which was used for a beer commercial is pretty cool too...and much easier to play (at least for me).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

About to embark on the solo for Stairway to Heaven. I have the rest of the song down cold. Man oh man that took probably a good 6 weeks just to learn that much. 

It has given me a new confidence in my playing abilities. If I come across something that's overly difficult I just buck up and get to practicing. I have faced the fact that I will never be a shredder, I don't have the speed but I don't care either.


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve Vai's Whispering a Prayer. I've spent a small fortune just to have the right gear for this song.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This song! I love this band. My oldest son just introduced me to them.  I am currently learning this song.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Started to work on that with the teacher today. 






It's kinda great, I was in a dire straits buzz since the guitar stories on Mark Knopfler.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lola said:


> I hate myself for loving you by Joan Jett, Queen of rock n' roll. She really has empowered a lot of woman who are either guitar players or who want to be. I love her!


Don't forget her old band:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> One headlight - Wallflowers. Getting my picking fingers flowing consistently.


Fingering the one-and-triplets is daunting.
I think I'll play the live rolling chugga version instead.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I sat down with the intentions of just learning Ghost by Square Hammer but I started to hum the Peter Gun Theme song. I just had to learn this tonight. Just one of those nights you just don't overwhelm yourself. This is so simple, so much fun and very effective. Just something to get your groove on with. I alternate pick with a palm mute and it sounds excellent.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing difficult but for fun we're adding this. I'm a Pagliaro fan, at least the english language stuff.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

New song for jam this week. I noticed a couple of interesting details as I was picking apart the arrangement. At the end of the 2nd, 4th and 6th verses there's an extra bar (E) that ends with the riff with a slightly different timing, right before the riff would start normally. Also, check out the subtle hoo, hoo, hoo, hoo background vocals which start on the 5th verse.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> New song for jam this week. I noticed a couple of interesting details as I was picking apart the arrangement. At the end of the 2nd, 4th and 6th verses there's an extra bar (E) that ends with the riff with a slightly different timing, right before the riff would start normally. Also, check out the subtle hoo, hoo, hoo, hoo background vocals which start on the 5th verse.


 That is one kick ass song. All the little details that you've pointed out to us are really amazing. These things I did not know. I think a lot of us didn't know. Thanks for the enlightenment JB!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A new one for jam this week. Nothing particularly tricky but I DID have to really focus on getting the D, D sus thing right. It's kind of the hook. Still working on it, but I have high hopes that we won't butcher it tonight. One thing I kind of like here is the hanging G chord on the electric while the acoustic goes through the entire verse progression (G, D/F#, Em, D). The slash chord in there is also interesting, creating a descending bass line (G, F#, E, D).


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

“Ten Words” by Satch - my wife and I both love this song and she wants me to learn it for her...but it's not that easy...I'm no shredder so getting through some of those fast passages is tricky =o I haven’t learned the short intro piece (he calls it “Turkey Man” and I actually found tab for it) – I am just trying to learn the actual song that follows the short intro…


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm working on this. Such an emotional tune. It makes me sad and happy all at once. I love the feel and tone JB captured.

[video]


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> This song! I love this band. My oldest son just introduced me to them. I am currently learning this song.


reminds me of Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Right now; Working on 

Money For Nothing
Black Betty
I Gotsta Get Paid


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

djmarcelca said:


> Right now; Working on
> 
> Money For Nothing
> Black Betty
> I Gotsta Get Paid


Love Black Betty! A daunting task but congrats on the fact that you have the fortitude to take on a song of this magnitude! I love that song!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Lola said:


> Love Black Betty! A daunting task but congrats on the fact that you have the fortitude to take on a song of this magnitude! I love that song!


The difficulty I'm having with it is the timing, the solo'ing is tricky but not so much. It's not at a Satriani/Vai/Malmstein level


----------

